

ex googlrs heart ycombinator startups. c4 urself - rokhayakebe
http://www.felicisvc.com/portfolio.aspx

======
staunch
<http://www.felicisvc.com/images/public/Meraki%20Networks.jpg>

Whoever took that screenshot seems to have neglected to move their cursor.
(The quality is also poor. Shouldn't have been a JPEG. But that's not as
funny.)

~~~
paulgb
The weird thing is, that looks like a Windows cursor, but most of the Windows
screenshot software I have used (including the built-in "Prt Scr" feature)
gives you an image without the cursor.

------
henning
oic i guess they really like those startups or w/e but lol iono liek do you
think theyll actually work i mean like google is going to buy those companies
for a zillion $$$$??????

whod buy stupid web stuff on the internet, its only good for porn and myspace
<333

~~~
rokhayakebe
relax.

~~~
icky
don't do it.

------
terpua
the best YC headline this year!

------
mattmaroon
Aydin definitely loves YCombinator, as does Sacca.

